# Horizontal fire separation



## georgia plans exam (May 18, 2012)

An applicant is proposing UL Design No. U356 for the supporting structure for the one-hour floor/ceiling assembly in a two family dwelling. U356 is rated only where exposed to fire on the interior face only. Six dwellings are proposed and are 40' apart per Zoning stipulation. Code compliant?

Thanks in advance.

GPE


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 18, 2012)

Not specifically addressed under the IRC so I would use

R104.11 Alternative materials, design and methods of construction and equipment.

Compliance with the specific performance-based provisions of the International Codes in lieu of specific requirements of this code shall also be permitted as an alternate.

Now go to the IBC

705.5 Fire-resistance ratings.

Exterior walls shall be fire-resistance rated in accordance with Tables 601 and 602 and this section. The required fire-resistance rating of exterior walls with a fire separation distance of greater than 10 feet (3048 mm) shall be rated for exposure to fire from the inside. The required fire-resistance rating of exterior walls with a fire separation distance of less than or equal to 10 feet (3048 mm) shall be rated for exposure to fire from both sides

The supporting construction is more likely to be exposed to fire from the inside the building then another building 40 ft away.


----------



## georgia plans exam (May 18, 2012)

We still use the 2006 IBC and the distace is 5' in 704.5 so, I think we are definitly good to go. I will decide on Monday. Been a long week.

Thanks for the reply mtlog.

GPE


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (May 18, 2012)

...for what it is worth, it has been a long week today also.  I like mt's post.


----------

